# anyone have experience with hi-point



## kennedy327 (Jul 12, 2006)

Ok before you start to talke me out of a hi point let me explain myself. I have never owned a gun and want to start shooting with my buddy. I brought up the idea of getting a hi point 9, but he tried to talk me into shelling out $500 for a glock or something in that range. Im sure the glock is alot better, but considering Im not even sure If I will get into shooting much, nor have enough money at the time for a $500, a $150 hi point sounds like the right idea. 

I have read reviews and seems like people have issues with miss fire when using hollow points, while others say you can shoot range shells all day long with out an issue. Considering its lifetime warranty, Im really leaning twards it.

Anyone have or ever shoot a hi point?


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Only draw back is, you get what you pay for. I have owned and shot hi-points. Never had a problem with them IF you keep it well lubed and cleaned. Major downside is the weight of them. The running joke is, if you run out of rounds you can always just throw it at the perp and kill him that way. lol Are you wanting it to just "play" with or do you plan on using for self defense also? If you wanting to just shoot around with your buddy AND have never owned a gun, why are you considering a cheap (inexpensive and the actual gun itself) semi in a 9mm which in its self is not cheap to shoot? Perhaps a nice used revolver would better suit you. For a few bucks more you could get a .357 that will allow you to shoot .38 rounds (alot cheaper) and then also use the .357 for SD? With a revolver your "learning curve" is cut in half and would be much easier to master.You could also get a nice "cowboy" pistol with both a .22 and .22 mag cylinder for the same price. If your dead set on a semi, I would suggest picking up a .22, VERY inexpensive to shoot and alot more fun to "plink" with. For around the price of the Hi-point you have a ton of options out there to get a weapon made by a quality company in a smaller, cheaper to shoot caliber. Just MHO but sounds like you would enjoy a better quality handgun in a smaler caliber and stay in your budget. A few of the advantages would be that your gonna have adjustable sights,(no kentucky windage needed) cheaper to shoot(can shoot 2 or 3 times the amount of rounds for same amount of $) Alot easier on yourself( lighter and less recoil) and if you decide you don't enjoy it. You can resell and get your money back out of it. Hope this helps and as always Just IMHO. lol Good luck BC


----------



## MAKtackle (Mar 29, 2005)

kENNEDY...I purchased a 9Hi-Point early summer and have shot approx 500 rds through it with NO problems. I buy CCI Blazer 115gr. 50 rds for $5.00 at Fin Feather Fur in Ashland! I Bought for a "toy" and has been alot of fun! For $99.00 on sale it was well worth it. Just purchased a 45 also but yet to shoot! The warranty is great although have had no problems to confirm this but they will also clean and replace any worn parts if you send them the gun. It is HEAVY but don't compare it to those 400.00 and up guns. I also own alot of revolvers and can say they are more accurate and easy to clean, but not nearly as fun to shoot. Thumbs up IMO!


----------



## kennedy327 (Jul 12, 2006)

BigChessie said:


> Only draw back is, you get what you pay for. I have owned and shot hi-points. Never had a problem with them IF you keep it well lubed and cleaned. Major downside is the weight of them. The running joke is, if you run out of rounds you can always just throw it at the perp and kill him that way. lol Are you wanting it to just "play" with or do you plan on using for self defense also? If you wanting to just shoot around with your buddy AND have never owned a gun, why are you considering a cheap (inexpensive and the actual gun itself) semi in a 9mm which in its self is not cheap to shoot? Perhaps a nice used revolver would better suit you. For a few bucks more you could get a .357 that will allow you to shoot .38 rounds (alot cheaper) and then also use the .357 for SD? With a revolver your "learning curve" is cut in half and would be much easier to master.You could also get a nice "cowboy" pistol with both a .22 and .22 mag cylinder for the same price. If your dead set on a semi, I would suggest picking up a .22, VERY inexpensive to shoot and alot more fun to "plink" with. For around the price of the Hi-point you have a ton of options out there to get a weapon made by a quality company in a smaller, cheaper to shoot caliber. Just MHO but sounds like you would enjoy a better quality handgun in a smaler caliber and stay in your budget. A few of the advantages would be that your gonna have adjustable sights,(no kentucky windage needed) cheaper to shoot(can shoot 2 or 3 times the amount of rounds for same amount of $) Alot easier on yourself( lighter and less recoil) and if you decide you don't enjoy it. You can resell and get your money back out of it. Hope this helps and as always Just IMHO. lol Good luck BC


I would eventually like to have it for protection but just wanna get my feet wet first, so getting used to a semi is ideal. My buddy has a springfield 40 cal that he offered to sell for $300. But I have to rebuild my race bike and thought the hipoint 9 would be a cheap starter with slightly cheaper ammo then going straight to the 40 cal.

The biggest downfall I hear about the newer poly carbonate framed c9 is the fact its ugly, which yea it is, but for a starter, looks dont matter.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

comes right down to a money issue in my opinion.

if you just want to shoot around and "plink", hi-points are not bad. but... if you want a nice CCW and money is not an option then nothing on the market beats a HK P7/PSP


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

if you're going to be using a firearm for home protection then i say that you can't beat a shotgun.
if you're going to be carrying this as a concealed weapon for your protection i'd say that i wouldn't gamble on a cheap firearm.a quality hangun is less likely to fail you and will last you a lifetime if it's taken care of properly.


----------



## James30 (Apr 13, 2004)

I am a firearms instructor and can give you some advice. First off, the other members are right on with you get what you pay for. I would save my money and get a reputable pistol that will last your lifetime and if you want to sell it later it will retain it's value. I am partial to Glocks but that is my preference and what I carry for a living. For a new shooter, a wheel gun is a good choice and I think that they are a lot of fun. The other option I would steer you toward would be one of the many versions of the model 1911. Every major gun manufacturer makes them. Dollar for dollar though I think that the Glocks are the best value. As for the XD, good pistols but I would warn you against the 40 cal round. You are a new shooter and the 40 has a much more noticeable sharp recoil. I would go for a .45acp or possibly a 9mm. Everyone here has given some good advice but I would try and shoot some of these before you buy. Keep an eye on gunbroker or this link to AR15.com http://www.ar15.com/forums/forum.html?b=7&f=88. this is the equipment exchange for members selling handguns. May be able to find a good deal there. If you decide to go with a Glock and find one used, I will be glad to give it the once over for you as I am a certified armorer. Good luck on your decision.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I might consider your buddies offer if I were you as you get a quality gun at a good price or maybe you can get a police trade..there are shops in the Columbus area that offer police trade ins..top notch guns at a more affordable price...but yet I cant really offer any first hand knowledge on the police trades as I havent owned one or known anybody who did...you would almost have to assume they are in pretty fair condition...but as I mentioned before I would seriously consider your buddies offer.


----------



## Shaun Frame (Mar 27, 2006)

Those High-Points are very low quality semi-functional atrocities that look for all the world like a crude timing light manufactured in some third world country. 

The unlocked, blow-back action uses the sheer mass of a slide the size of a small loaf of bread to control the recoil impulse. This causes a very noticeable top heavy feel and very noticeably increases felt recoil. That, combined with the Black & Decker drill motor trigger makes it a relatively difficult and unpleasant pistol to shoot in my opinion.

Although the examples I have fired usually went bang most of the time, the darn things are made from the same low-melting point, Zamac (zinc alloy) casting material that Match Box cars are made of, and will not have a very long service life. If you remove the grips and drop the pistol into a stove pot, in a short while you will have a big silvery puddle with a barrel and a few pins and springs sticking out of it. 

Sort of the "Bic Disposable Lighter" of pistols.

If money is tight, surplus Polish Tokarevs, Makarovs, and Egyptian Helwans are still available for about the same price (or maybe even a little less) as one of the Low-Points, and are much more functional, better engineered firearms. Also, as others have suggested, there are a lot of fine used firearms on the market that are in that same price range.

Id eat peanut butter and jelly samiches for lunch for as long as it took to make up the difference if need be.

Kennedy, when it comes to firearms a good rule of thumb to remember:



> Never buy a gun that you can melt on your kitchen stove


----------



## kennedy327 (Jul 12, 2006)

Yea I think Im going to wait a little longer and pick up my buddys gun. Probably get a decent used 22 rifle for the time being to plink with.


----------



## ValleyTracker (Jan 7, 2006)

I have been in the Hi-Point facility in Mansfield. I would not buy one of their guns after seeing that mess of a place. It screams Junk!


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Those High-Points are very low quality semi-functional atrocities that look for all the world like a crude timing light manufactured in some third world country. 

The unlocked, blow-back action uses the sheer mass of a slide the size of a small loaf of bread to control the recoil impulse. This causes a very noticeable top heavy feel and very noticeably increases felt recoil. That, combined with the Black & Decker drill motor trigger makes it a relatively difficult and unpleasant pistol to shoot in my opinion.

Although the examples I have fired usually went bang most of the time, the darn things are made from the same low-melting point, Zamac (zinc alloy) casting material that Match Box cars are made of, and will not have a very long service life. If you remove the grips and drop the pistol into a stove pot, in a short while you will have a big silvery puddle with a barrel and a few pins and springs sticking out of it. 

Shaun frame I think you should realy tell us what you think of Hi Points  LOL


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

Look for a Bulgarian Makarov 9x17. I got one for 150 and thing just plain works. Ammo is harder to come by, but it has always cycled reliably. These are cold war era semi-automatic pistols from the com-block countries. Some say they don't have the knock-down power, but I wouldn't want to be hit by the thing.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

makarov is an incredible pistol... extremely common


----------



## lastv8 (Oct 11, 2004)

crankus_maximus said:


> Look for a Bulgarian Makarov 9x17. I got one for 150 and thing just plain works. Ammo is harder to come by, but it has always cycled reliably. These are cold war era semi-automatic pistols from the com-block countries. Some say they don't have the knock-down power, but I wouldn't want to be hit by the thing.



makarov's come in 9x17mm(.380) and they come in 9x18mm you can learn more about them from http://www.makarov.com/ if you are going to use one for a ccw I would go with a 9x18.


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

9x17mm is NOT the same as .380. They are very similar. Do not try to use the same ammo, as it could have drastic consequences.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Heck, I'll add my two cents too.

Asking for opinions on High Point Firearms is as you can see a coin flip, some people love them, some people hate them. Personally I would not have one of their handguns myself. I have heard that their rifles (9mm & 40 I believe) are a little more reliable than their sidearms.

I do want to say something though & hopefully someone will back me up. You DO NOT HAVE TO SPEND $500 to get something reliable. If your a fan of the 9mm, try a Ruger P89 or if your looking for a small frame carry gun a Taurus Millennium is a decent small frame gun, that I have heard nothing but good reports out of. I have shot a Ruger P89, as well as the P90's a lot. I personally think the frame is a little too fat for my liking, but I think you'd find them a very reliable gun. Last time I looked I think they were going for around $279 used & something like $329 new. I think the Taurus Millennium goes for the high $200's or low $300'. (it's been a while since I checked) There are other models of Taurus that you could go with, but if you do get one, try to make sure it's a newer one as the old Taurus models had a bad reputation for being "soft", but I've not heard f problems with their newer (1990's to present) products. If you like going for the "name" Smith & Wesson have a lower price line of 9mm's as well, however (this is just my opinion) I'd rather have the Ruger P89 than S*W's cheaper lines.


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

Those are all good points H20.


----------



## Shaun Frame (Mar 27, 2006)

crankus_maximus said:


> 9x17mm is NOT the same as .380. They are very similar. Do not try to use the same ammo, as it could have drastic consequences.


Crankus, the 9X17mm is just another term for the .380 Auto. The round was designed by John Browning for use in small pocket automatics and introduced by Colt in 1908.

Other synonyms for this cartridge are 9mm Kurtz (German), 9mm Corto (Italian), .380 A.C.P. (Automatic Colt Pistol), 9mm Browning short, and probably a few others that Im forgetting at the moment. All are completely and safely interchangeable.

You may be confusing it (the 9X17) with the 9X18mm which is most definitely NOT interchangeable with the .380.

The .380, 9X17, etc. uses a standard 9mm bullet that measures .355 diameter, the same bullet diameter as the popular 9X19mm. 

The 9x18mm (or 9mm Makarov) on the other hand is not a true 9mm and uses a larger diameter .363 bullet in addition to a slightly larger diameter case. If it were somehow chambered and fired in a .380 barrel, the pressures would be greatly increased by forcing the larger diameter bullet through the bore. This could lead to an unexpected ASPD (automatic spontaneous pistol disassembly) that will at the very least ruin your shorts, if not your firearm. 

Not a good thing to have happen in your hand. 

Conversly, firing a .380 in 9X18 chamber usually causes the case to split, but other than spitting crap in you face and nothing very bad will happen. Pressures are actually lower than it would be if fired in the proper .380 chamber. 

Years ago before 9X18 ammunition was available here in the US, I used to make my own cartridges using cut down 9X19mm brass, and standard 9mm .(.355) jacketed bullets. Even though the 9mm bullets sort of rattled down the .363 bore, accuracy was surprisingly not all that bad, and at that time it was the only way to get the old Russian Maks shooting.


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks for clearing that up Shaun. That is what I meant.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

the gun guy speaks.


----------



## HCF (Apr 7, 2005)

I got to shoot 380 an 40cal Hi point last weekend put about 50rds through each gun with no jams. You would be better off buying something alot better used that will last forever and reliable.


----------



## lastv8 (Oct 11, 2004)

nice post shaun, glad to know I had it right all these years


----------



## Shaun Frame (Mar 27, 2006)

> I have heard that their rifles (9mm & 40 I believe) are a little more reliable than their sidearms.


They are H2.....a little.

While still crudely made from inferior materials and as ugly as Janet Reno, the little "Planet Of The Apes" carbine performs fairly well as far as reliability and accuracy goes. At least in comparison to their handguns. The handguns make the carbine look good.

A friend of mine bought one to leave year round in his unlocked chicken coop to plink varmints with.

I asked him once: "Jim, aren't you afraid someone will steal it?"

He said: "Hell no, look at the thing"


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

hey gun guy? is there any way to make their firearms any better? say aftermarket addons or modifications that you can do yourself?


----------



## Shaun Frame (Mar 27, 2006)

Yes there is LK.

Wrap that big front sight up in a couple of layers of duct tape.

That way when it jams or breaks on you out in the field, you won't cut your hand when you grab it by the barrel and chuck it at the nearest tree.


----------



## DarbyMan (Dec 11, 2005)

Thankfully I have never had any exp. with Hi point. I have seen that junk at some of the gun shows and wouldn't take it if it was free. Although I could use those hunks of metal for target practice!!!


----------



## kennedy327 (Jul 12, 2006)

Well to the dismay of all of you. I bought a hi point, its the 9mm compact. I was going to stear away but my buddy got it as a trade for tattoo work two years ago, shot through one clip and let it sit, not because he didnt like it, but because the guy gave him two and he only needed one. so I paid $60 for it and that came with a 50 round box of ammo. I havent shot it yet, going to later today, but I can tell you this. Its heavy for its size, and not as pretty as my friends springfield xd 40, but its also nice looking then hi-points other guns.


----------



## kennedy327 (Jul 12, 2006)

I shot it yesterday, went through 100 rounds. It needs sited in but I can still hit the kill zone every shot from 25 ft. The thing is loud as hell though, a guy two stalls down was shooting a s&w .40 and my 9 was way louder. also throughs 2-3 inch flash out the front. The recoil is not bad with a good solid hold of the gun. For $60, as long as it can throw junk semi acurate down the range, Im happy. No jams yet, only issue is the slide didnt always lock back after the last round. Im not to thrilled with that. I cleaned it good and gonna shoot it some today to see if it was just dirty, If not, then its getting taken apart for a full clean, still no lock after that, Ill use the warrenty.


----------



## Shaun Frame (Mar 27, 2006)

I hope you have fun with it Kennedy.

If the slide lock problem persists, try a different magazine before sending it back


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

littleking said:


> hey gun guy? is there any way to make their firearms any better? say aftermarket addons or modifications that you can do yourself?


You can dress a turd up in barbie doll biniki and pearls, but it's still going to look & smell like a turd.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

A guy from work just bought one a few days ago and he seems to like it..says its very accurate..I think his reasoning for a Hi-Point was that he wanted a 9MM but didnt want alot of money wrapped up in it being as though he is a very novice shooter..he also liked the fact that the factory is right up the road from him...they serve a purpose I guess but I will stick with my Colt 9MM.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Smallmouth Crazy said:


> I will stick with my Colt 9MM.


Is that the Govt Model? I have a Govt .45 & a Govt .380 & LOVE them both. Gotta love those Colts.


----------



## kennedy327 (Jul 12, 2006)

I have read the problem with the slide lock is do to a wore out spring, Im gonna buy another clip or two anyways so Ill check then.

As for accuracy it is pretty dead nuts up to 25 yrds, I wouldnt shoot a match with it but it gets the job done. I have fired around 200 rounds with no jams as of yet, I heard polishing the feed ramp helps alot.

Im still going to by my buddys springfield, I have yet to shoot it, but its half my guns weight, bigger caliber, and sexy as hell.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I know this is an old thread..But I will add my two cents..I purchased a hi-point 9mm a few weeks ago...Since then I have put 600 rounds thru it with no jam ups..And I have never shot a pistol, but was amazed at the acuracy.

Not top of the line for sure, but I would trust it over a call to 911 for help any day.


----------



## kennedy327 (Jul 12, 2006)

flathunter said:


> I know this is an old thread..But I will add my two cents..I purchased a hi-point 9mm a few weeks ago...Since then I have put 600 rounds thru it with no jam ups..And I have never shot a pistol, but was amazed at the acuracy.
> 
> Not top of the line for sure, but I would trust it over a call to 911 for help any day.


Yea I sold mine. After about a 1000 rounds the thing wore out. Slide lock pin wore down so the slide wouldnt stay back after the last round was fired and I was jamming the first round every clip. The trigger gaurd was also cutting into my finger. I sold it to a friend for $50


----------



## olwhitee (Apr 10, 2004)

Up until a month ago I owned a Hi Point .45, one of the old models.
I bought it back in 2001, it looked different then the models they make now and the manufacturing address on the slide was from Lima, Ohio

Anyway, I put a close to 1200 rounds through the gun over the years. I had some misfires and some jams, but for what I paid I could not of asked for more. None of the problems were anything major that took more then 5 minutes to fix. I was not very prudent at cleaning the gun either, maybe once every three or four times out.They are heavy and ugly, but they work.If you do not need a show piece or want to invest more then 175$ in a gun this is your ticket.

My experience was good, I got my money out of it and was able to sell it for 135$ at the gun show that I used to upgrade to a Taurus PT145. I see a lot of people don't like them, maybe the early models performed better.....either way this was my experience with Hi Point.


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

i purchased a 9mm highpoint a few months ago,,, i have shot about 900 rounds and never had a single problem,, i love the gun, i do have a sig 9mm that i paid out the noise for!! clean to the t!!!! nice gun!! not to heavy, just jams after about 100 rounds. i also carried one when i was in the military. same thing. jams , jams jams.... so if i was going back to war, i would take the hi point. when outta ammo. just throw the gun it will knockem out and in fact the hipoints are american made!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! going to get the 40 cal next


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

just picked up a .45 hi-point. brand new, guy won it at a dinner and had no need for it. good price so what the heck. its amazing how heavy this polymer pistol weighs.lol. def not a glock. not sure if i want to shoot it or trade it in? new is better than used in trade in.


----------

